# Firmware Build is 2018.14.1 7f53642 (4/13/18)



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

I do have the new updated firmware. Got it yesterday & it looks like the nav functionality has been updated (but I haven't driven much today so don't know the full details). There is now a + & - on the nav screen for zooming in and out (which is new). Here is my firmware: 2018.14.1 7f53642


----------



## GeoffnotJeff (Sep 12, 2017)

apmowery said:


> I do have the new updated firmware. Got it yesterday & it looks like the nav functionality has been updated (but I haven't driven much today so don't know the full details). There is now a + & - on the nav screen for zooming in and out (which is new). Here is my firmware: 2018.14.1 7f53642


Chill mode too?


----------



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

GeoffnotJeff said:


> Chill mode too?


Yes you are correct. Forgot about that since I will NEVER use it, haha


----------



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

Also forgot to mention the new "chill mode" was added as part of the update......never plan to use it!


----------



## GeoffnotJeff (Sep 12, 2017)

apmowery said:


> Yes you are correct. Forgot about that since I will NEVET use it, haha


Haha clearly! Heard that it's supposed to fix vampire drain some people are having too. How are you always so early on the update cycle?!


----------



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

GeoffnotJeff said:


> Haha clearly! Heard that it's supposed to fix vampire drain some people are having too. How are you always so early on the update cycle?!


I don't know exactly...I do have an employee car - one of the 1st 30 from the July launch (release party), so maybe that is why? That's my guess


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

apmowery said:


> Also forgot to mention the new "chill mode" was added as part of the update......never plan to use it!


Lol we don't need chill mode! We need uncorked Ludicrous speed! Or I'd settle for Insane mode.  But seriously how chill is chill mode?


----------

